# Audio only comes without video when trying to watch cable



## beerindex (May 30, 2013)

My problem is this:

I have a home theater system with a universal remote and so forth. It is programmed so that there is one button to turn on all the necessary components for a function, like "Watch TV."

So when I push "Watch TV" it should turn on the tv and receiver, and set the receiver to the correct input, ect. It appears to be doing that.

Except that the tv only shows that it is searching for a signal, and eventually that no signal has been found. 

It I try and turn it off, not all the components shut down, so I have to use the help button to shut down components individually. It shuts down the tv first. When this happens, suddenly I get the cable audio playing through the receiver/speakers. If I then attempt to turn the tv back on with the tv or cable box remotes, the audio from the cable box ceases, and I get the searching for signal message on the tv again.

So, in short, I can get audio for cable when the tv is off, but not picture ever.

This problem has only manifested in the past 2-3 days.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does it work if you turn on each component manually?

I'd suspect it will work. In which case, the remote is the cause. Check the batteries. You could also reprogram or reapply the program (depending on the remote type).


----------

